# ISPCONFIG 3.1 Loginseite wird nicht angezeigt



## die-andis (23. Apr. 2016)

Es ist jetzt leider schon zum zweiten mal passiert, das die Loginseite nicht mehr angezeigt wird. (Fehler: Verbindung fehlgeschlagen)

https://SERVERNAME:8080

Reboot Server hilft auch nicht. Server selbst ist über Konsole noch einwandfrei erreichbar. Die Testwebseiten nicht mehr.

System: Debian Jessie (frisch installiert mit ISCPONFIG 3 nach Tutorial, anschließend Update auf 3.1 Beta1), Apache, Server4you Rootserver


----------



## die-andis (23. Apr. 2016)

noch eine Anmerkung. Ich hatte mit der Entschlüsselung etwas rumgespielt.
Habe hierzu das gemacht
https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial...doveot-and-ispconfig/2/#-install-lets-encrypt
und versucht bei den zwei Webseiten SSL mit Lets Encrypt einzuschalten.


----------



## florian030 (24. Apr. 2016)

Steht dazu etwas im error.log von apache?


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2016)

Und check mal Deine Firewall, also ob port 8080 auf ist mit:

iptables -L

und checke mit:

netstat -ntap

ob der apache auf port 8080 lauscht.


----------



## die-andis (24. Apr. 2016)

In der error.log.1 steht

[ 2016-04-23 13:11:06.7338 12683/7f2f56b6b740 agents/Watchdog/Main.cpp:538 ]: Options: { 'analytics_lo$
[ 2016-04-23 13:11:06.7366 12686/7f036ff38740 agents/HelperAgent/Main.cpp:650 ]: PassengerHelperAgent $
[ 2016-04-23 13:11:06.7424 12691/7fd82ae06780 agents/LoggingAgent/Main.cpp:321 ]: PassengerLoggingAgen$
[ 2016-04-23 13:11:06.7425 12683/7f2f56b6b740 agents/Watchdog/Main.cpp:728 ]: All Phusion Passenger ag$
AH00016: Configuration Failed


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2016)

Das ist aber ein Ruby Passenger Problem, möglicherweise hast Du da ein Konfigurationsproblem außerhalb von ISPConfig, denn Passenger wird nicht von ISPConfig verwendet. Denn wen apache nicht startet weil irgendwo in der apaceh Konfig außerhalb von ispconfig ein fehler ist, dan ist ispconfig auch nicht mehr erreichbar.


----------



## die-andis (24. Apr. 2016)

iptables -L bringt: 

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination         
fail2ban-postfix-sasl  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             multiport dports smtp
fail2ban-dovecot-pop3imap  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             multiport dports pop3,pop3s,imap2,imaps
fail2ban-pureftpd  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             multiport dports ftp
fail2ban-ssh  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             multiport dports ssh
Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination         
Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination         
Chain fail2ban-dovecot-pop3imap (1 references)
target     prot opt source               destination         
RETURN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            
Chain fail2ban-postfix-sasl (1 references)
target     prot opt source               destination         
RETURN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            
Chain fail2ban-pureftpd (1 references)
target     prot opt source               destination         
RETURN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            
Chain fail2ban-ssh (1 references)
target     prot opt source               destination         
RETURN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere 

netstat -ntap bringt:

Aktive Internetverbindungen (Server und stehende Verbindungen)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:953           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      12744/named     
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:25              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      12590/master    
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:993             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1/init          
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:995             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      12635/dovecot   
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:10024         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      12627/amavisd-new (
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:10025         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      12590/master    
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:10026         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      12627/amavisd-new (
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:10027         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      12590/master    
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:587             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      12590/master    
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:11211         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      591/memcached   
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:110             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      12635/dovecot   
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:143             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1/init          
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:465             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      12590/master    
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      12800/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp        0      0 85.25.214.187:53        0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      12744/named     
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      12744/named     
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      592/sshd        
tcp        0    268 85.25.214.187:22        217.248.239.205:57428   VERBUNDEN   4064/0          
tcp        0      0 85.25.214.187:143       217.241.1.250:54304     VERBUNDEN   14765/imap-login
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:32866         127.0.0.1:3306          VERBUNDEN   12733/amavisd-new (
tcp        0      0 85.25.214.187:143       217.241.1.250:53640     VERBUNDEN   7971/imap-login 
tcp       64      0 127.0.0.1:46789         127.0.0.1:10025         CLOSE_WAIT  12733/amavisd-new (
tcp6       0      0 :::25                   :::*                    LISTEN      12590/master    
tcp6       0      0 :::993                  :::*                    LISTEN      1/init          
tcp6       0      0 :::995                  :::*                    LISTEN      12635/dovecot   
tcp6       0      0 :::3306                 :::*                    LISTEN      12294/mysqld    
tcp6       0      0 :::587                  :::*                    LISTEN      12590/master    
tcp6       0      0 :::110                  :::*                    LISTEN      12635/dovecot   
tcp6       0      0 :::143                  :::*                    LISTEN      1/init          
tcp6       0      0 :::465                  :::*                    LISTEN      12590/master    
tcp6       0      0 :::21                   :::*                    LISTEN      12800/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp6       0      0 :::53                   :::*                    LISTEN      12744/named     
tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN      592/sshd        
tcp6       0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          127.0.0.1:32866         VERBUNDEN   12294/mysqld


----------



## die-andis (24. Apr. 2016)

Apache lässt sich ohne Probleme per "service apache restart" starten


----------



## florian030 (24. Apr. 2016)

Wenn sich Apache tatsächlich ohne Probleme starten lässt, dann taucht dazu auch etwas bei netstat auf. Bei Dir steht da aber kein Apache mit dabei.
Das kannst Du mir service apache2 status überprüfen. Oder auch mit ps -ef|grep apache


----------



## die-andis (24. Apr. 2016)

hast recht da steht was.

maltaxxx:/var/log/ispconfig# service apache2 status
*●* apache2.service - LSB: Apache2 web server
  Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/apache2)
  Active: *active (exited)* since So 2016-04-24 11:07:51 CEST; 56min ago
  Process: 8640 ExecStop=/etc/init.d/apache2 stop (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
  Process: 12721 ExecReload=/etc/init.d/apache2 reload *(code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)*
  Process: 8649 ExecStart=/etc/init.d/apache2 start (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
Apr 24 11:07:51 maltaxxx apache2[8649]: Starting web server: apache2AH00548: NameVirtualHost has no effect and will be removed in...conf:67
Apr 24 11:07:51 maltaxxx apache2[8649]: Action 'start' failed.
Apr 24 11:07:51 maltaxxx apache2[8649]: The Apache error log may have more information.
Apr 24 11:07:51 maltaxxx apache2[8649]: .
Hint: Some lines were ellipsized, use -l to show in full.


----------



## florian030 (24. Apr. 2016)

Siehe #6 von Till....


----------



## die-andis (25. Apr. 2016)

so ich habe gestern genau das gleiche nochmal gemacht und den gleichen Effekt erreicht.
1. frische Installation von Jessie
2. Update ISPCONFIG auf 3.1 B1
3. Installation Lets Encrypt (gemäß https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial...doveot-and-ispconfig/2/#-install-lets-encrypt)
4. Anlegen einer Webseite
5. Aktivieren SSL + Lets Encrypt + Zertifikat erzeugen für die angelegte Webseite

Anschließend war der Apache wieder nicht erreichbar. Gleiche Meldungen wie oben bereits gepostet


----------



## robotto7831a (25. Apr. 2016)

Und haste mal ins Apachelog geschaut?


----------



## florian030 (25. Apr. 2016)

Evtl. auch einfach mal 2. und 3. vertauschen


----------



## mzips (25. Apr. 2016)

Ich würde auch erst alle System relevanten wie ufe le usw installieren und ganz zum schluss erst ispconfig 3, schau doch mal in den logs von LE


----------



## die-andis (25. Apr. 2016)

so nochmal frisch installiert. als vorletztes Lets Encrypt und dann direkt 3.1 B1

Ergebnis: -> sind die letzten Zeilen des error.log aus /var/log/apache2/

Sobald ich eine Seite hinzufüge und dort Lets encrypt aktiviere. Startet der Apache nicht mehr
[ 2016-04-25 18:36:12.9064 22399/7f8cb87ff740 agents/Watchdog/Main.cpp:728 ]: All Phusion Passenger agents started!
[Mon Apr 25 18:36:12.923745 2016] [:error] [pid 22393] python_init: Python version mismatch, expected '2.7.5+', found '2.7.9'.
[Mon Apr 25 18:36:12.923790 2016] [:error] [pid 22393] python_init: Python executable found '/usr/bin/python'.
[Mon Apr 25 18:36:12.923792 2016] [:error] [pid 22393] python_init: Python path being used '/usr/lib/python2.7/:/usr/lib/python2.7/plat-x86_64-linux-gnu:/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-tk:/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-old:/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload'.
[Mon Apr 25 18:36:12.923803 2016] [:notice] [pid 22393] mod_python: Creating 8 session mutexes based on 150 max processes and 0 max threads.
[Mon Apr 25 18:36:12.923805 2016] [:notice] [pid 22393] mod_python: using mutex_directory /tmp
[Mon Apr 25 18:36:12.929095 2016] [ssl:warn] [pid 22393] AH01906: malta1112.startdedicated.de:8080:0 server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Mon Apr 25 18:36:12.929105 2016] [ssl:warn] [pid 22393] AH01909: malta1112.startdedicated.de:8080:0 server certificate does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Mon Apr 25 18:36:12.929128 2016] [ssl:error] [pid 22393] AH02217: ssl_stapling_init_cert: can't retrieve issuer certificate! [subject: O=Internet Widgits Pty Ltd,ST=Some-State,C=AU / issuer: O=Internet Widgits Pty Ltd,ST=Some-State,C=AU / serial: A82AA6D24EBEBAB3 / notbefore: Apr 25 16:32:52 2016 GMT / notafter: Apr 23 16:32:52 2026 GMT]
[Mon Apr 25 18:36:12.929131 2016] [ssl:error] [pid 22393] AH02567: Unable to configure certificate malta1112.startdedicated.de:8080:0 for stapling
[Mon Apr 25 18:36:12.931669 2016] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 22393] AH00163: Apache/2.4.10 (Debian) mod_fastcgi/mod_fastcgi-SNAP-0910052141 mod_fcgid/2.3.9 Phusion_Passenger/4.0.53 mod_python/3.3.1 Python/2.7.9 OpenSSL/1.0.1k configured -- resuming normal operations
[Mon Apr 25 18:36:12.931683 2016] [core:notice] [pid 22393] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
[Mon Apr 25 18:36:19.484348 2016] [core:warn] [pid 22393] AH00045: child process 22484 still did not exit, sending a SIGTERM
[Mon Apr 25 18:36:21.486470 2016] [core:warn] [pid 22393] AH00045: child process 22484 still did not exit, sending a SIGTERM
[Mon Apr 25 18:36:23.488580 2016] [core:warn] [pid 22393] AH00045: child process 22484 still did not exit, sending a SIGTERM
[Mon Apr 25 18:36:25.490711 2016] [core:error] [pid 22393] AH00046: child process 22484 still did not exit, sending a SIGKILL
[Mon Apr 25 18:36:26.491828 2016] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 22393] AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[ 2016-04-25 18:36:27.3012 22535/7efef38fa740 agents/Watchdog/Main.cpp:538 ]: Options: { 'analytics_log_user' => 'nobody', 'default_group' => 'nogroup', 'default_python' => 'python', 'default_ruby' => '/usr/bin/ruby', 'default_user' => 'nobody', 'log_level' => '0', 'max_pool_size' => '6', 'passenger_root' => '/usr/lib/ruby/vendor_ruby/phusion_passenger/location$
[ 2016-04-25 18:36:27.3038 22538/7fe264e8d740 agents/HelperAgent/Main.cpp:650 ]: PassengerHelperAgent online, listening at unix:/tmp/passenger.1.0.22533/generation-0/request
[ 2016-04-25 18:36:27.3094 22545/7f48d5bd2780 agents/LoggingAgent/Main.cpp:321 ]: PassengerLoggingAgent online, listening at unix:/tmp/passenger.1.0.22533/generation-0/logging
[ 2016-04-25 18:36:27.3095 22535/7efef38fa740 agents/Watchdog/Main.cpp:728 ]: All Phusion Passenger agents started!
AH00016: Configuration Failed
[ 2016-04-25 18:36:34.4692 22605/7fc29f09e740 agents/Watchdog/Main.cpp:538 ]: Options: { 'analytics_log_user' => 'nobody', 'default_group' => 'nogroup', 'default_python' => 'python', 'default_ruby' => '/usr/bin/ruby', 'default_user' => 'nobody', 'log_level' => '0', 'max_pool_size' => '6', 'passenger_root' => '/usr/lib/ruby/vendor_ruby/phusion_passenger/location$
[ 2016-04-25 18:36:34.4718 22608/7f19c32e7740 agents/HelperAgent/Main.cpp:650 ]: PassengerHelperAgent online, listening at unix:/tmp/passenger.1.0.22603/generation-0/request

[ 2016-04-25 18:36:34.4773 22616/7f67c7da8780 agents/LoggingAgent/Main.cpp:321 ]: PassengerLoggingAgent online, listening at unix:/tmp/passenger.1.0.22603/generation-0/logging

[ 2016-04-25 18:36:34.4774 22605/7fc29f09e740 agents/Watchdog/Main.cpp:728 ]: All Phusion Passenger agents started!

AH00016: Configuration Failed


----------



## die-andis (25. Apr. 2016)

ein Restart Apache2 erzeugt immer folgende Fehlermeldungen:

[ 2016-04-25 19:07:07.5773 11313/7f807bfff740 agents/Watchdog/Main.cpp:538 ]: Options: { 'analytics_log_user' => 'nobody', 'default_group' => 'nogroup', 'default_python' => 'python', 'default_ruby' => '/usr/bin/ruby', 'default_user' => 'nobody', 'log_level' => '0', 'max_pool_size' => '6', 'passenger_root' => '/usr/lib/ruby/vendor_ruby/phusion_passenger/location$
[ 2016-04-25 19:07:07.5809 11316/7fcd1ad28740 agents/HelperAgent/Main.cpp:650 ]: PassengerHelperAgent online, listening at unix:/tmp/passenger.1.0.11311/generation-0/request
[ 2016-04-25 19:07:07.5862 11324/7f9c59827780 agents/LoggingAgent/Main.cpp:321 ]: PassengerLoggingAgent online, listening at unix:/tmp/passenger.1.0.11311/generation-0/logging
[ 2016-04-25 19:07:07.5864 11313/7f807bfff740 agents/Watchdog/Main.cpp:728 ]: All Phusion Passenger agents started!
AH00016: Configuration Failed

in Log von Lets Encrypt ist nichts auffälliges zu sehen.


----------



## robotto7831a (25. Apr. 2016)

Bearbeite doch mal die Error Meldungen im Logfile.


----------



## Till (26. Apr. 2016)

Soweit ich sehe ist nichts von den Fehlern von ispconfig sondern alles von Passenger. Du hast den ganzen server komplett formatiert und frisch installiert? Nach welchem Tutorial?


----------



## die-andis (26. Apr. 2016)

Guten Morgen,
der Server wurde jedesmal per Restore auf Debian Jessie "Minimal" Raid1 zurückgesetzt.

Die Anleitung die ich benutzt habe ist diese:
https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/perfect-server-debian-8-jessie-apache-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3/
zusätzlich habe ich auch dieses probiert
https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/ispconfig-install-script-debian/

Der Fehler kommt immer erst wenn ich Lets Encrypt installiere
(gemäß: https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial...doveot-and-ispconfig/2/#-install-lets-encrypt)
und dann eine Seite mit SSL aktiviere. Habe auch schon probiert erst Lets Encrypt und anschließend IPSCONFIG zu installieren.


----------



## mzips (26. Apr. 2016)

apt install python mal versucht ?


----------



## mzips (26. Apr. 2016)

hast du LE so Installiert : sudo -H ./letsencrypt-auto --help
wenn ja dann versuch mal ./letsencrypt-auto --help


----------



## die-andis (26. Apr. 2016)

ein erster Erfolg! 

Apache funktioniert weiterhin. Trotz installation und Aktivierung der SSL Funktion.

Habe das jetzt wie von mzips angegeben installiert (./letsencrypt-auto --help)

Leider sind es jetzt aber immer noch vom Server selbst erstelle Zertifikate (also keine Lets Encrypt). 

ich checke gerade mal was im Log von Lets Encrypt steht.


----------



## die-andis (17. Mai 2016)

so mittlerweile geht Lets Encrypt. Habe mir per GIT die aktuellen Versionen von ISPCONFIG und Lets Encrypt geholt und jetzt funktioniert das "wunderprächtig"


----------



## sebastianh (21. Aug. 2016)

Hey,
auch wenn das Thema hier schon ein wenig älter ist. Ich habe einen meiner Server nun von der 3.1b2 auf 3.1RC1 angehoben. Das Update per Konsole lief durch ohne eine Fehlermeldung. Jedoch wollte der Apache danach nicht mehr. Also ging das Rätselraten los... 

Recht schnell konnte ich das auf die Zertifikate zurückführen. Das Zertifikat für das Control Panel hat nicht mehr gepasst. Dieses war als Subdomain aufrufbar. Habe die Zertifikate und symlinks dann gelöscht. Dann lief der Apache auch wieder. Alle anderen Domains laufen wie sie sollen, Zertifikate passen auch.

Rufe ich das Control Panel jetzt per IP und Port auf, bekommen ich folgende Meldung
_Fehlercode: SEC_ERROR_UNKNOWN_ISSUER
Das Zertifikat gilt nur für panel.domain.tld_

Das passt ja auch. Eine Ausnahme kann ich hinzufügen und auf das Panel zugreifen.
Anschließend habe ich das Update nochmal durchlaufen lassen und ein selbstsigniertes Zertifikat im update Prozess erstellen lassen.
_panel.domain.tldort verwendet ein ungültiges Sicherheitszertifikat. 
Dem Zertifikat wird nicht vertraut, weil es vom Aussteller selbst signiert wurde. 
Fehlercode: SEC_ERROR_UNKNOWN_ISSUER_

Auch klar soweit, jedoch lässt sich keine Ausnahme mehr hinzufügen_._
Wenn ich jetzt domain.tld aufrufe erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung.

_getpoint.de verwendet ein ungültiges Sicherheitszertifikat. 
Das Zertifikat gilt nur für folgende Namen: otherdomain.de, www.otherdomain.de 
Fehlercode: SSL_ERROR_BAD_CERT_DOMAIN_

Hier wird nun das Zertifikat der Domain geladen, welchen alphabetisch vor der aufgerufenen liegt. Wenn ich im Panel jetzt Änderungen für die Domain durchführen will passiert nichts mehr. Änderungen werden nicht mehr übernommen.

Ich denke durch das Manuele ändern der vhost-Datei werde ich das was kaputt gemacht haben. Ist es möglich die neu zu erzeugen? Apache Error log wirft zentral und/oder im Domain log kein Error.

Im Panel konnte ich auch noch erkennen das der FTP-Server offline war. In der Config war die letzte Zeile doppelt vorhanden. Auch hier wurde das Zertifikat nicht mehr geladen. Diese Probleme konnte ich lösen.

Bin nun am Überlegen wie und wo ich nächste Schritte versuche.


----------

